# *OFFICIAL* ATA 2012 ArcheryTalk Video Coverage



## Kurt D.

Hello everyone!

ArcheryTalk is proud to bring you video coverage of the 2012 ATA show! 
We are locking the thread so you won't have to "hunt" for the videos.
To discuss any of our posts, head over the the "*OFFICIAL* ATA 2012 Discussion" thread.

Enjoy the coverage!

Picture Thread:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1662637

Discussion Thread:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1662638


----------



## Kurt D.

Videos from today will be uploaded this evening.


----------



## Kurt D.

Here is the Dominator from PSE as well as an Interview with Pete.


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Interview with Don and Kandi Kisky


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Martin Archery Bengal Pro


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Firenock Iphone iBow Sight


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Tenpoint Crossbows


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Rytera Alien XT


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Axcel Sights - Armortech Vision


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Lancaster Archery Classic


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Hoyt Carbon Element RKT


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Target Tarp


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Swhacker Broadheads & C'mere Deer


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Elite Answer


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Hunter Safety Systems


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Stokerized Stabilizers


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - High Country Archery


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - HHA Sports Brushfire FX Sights


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Bowtech Insanity


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Tru Ball Center X


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - G5 Outdoors & Prime Centroid LR


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Strothers Archery Wrath


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Spot Hogg Whipper Snapper


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Alpine Archery F1 Fireball


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Bear Archery Anarchy


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Trophy Taker & Ulmer Edge Broadhead


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Last Chance Archery - Ultimate EZ Press


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Grow The Bone


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - 20 Feet Up - Quick Climb & Harness


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Darton Archery DS-3900 & Fireforce


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Magnus Broadheads


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Cobra Manufacturing Buckhead Sights


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Innerloc Broadheads


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - NAP New Archery Products


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Nikon Pro Staff 5


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Maximum Archery Crossroad Guitars


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Maximum Archery The Game


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - IBO Presedent Ken Watkins Interview


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Scent-Lok Hunting Apparel


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Scent-Lok Carbon Alloy


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Bohning Archery Pulse Recurve Vane


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Sitka Gear


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - First Lite Camo Apparel


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Ted Nugent Interview


----------



## Kurt D.

Ted Nugent hangs out at the Martin Archery booth.


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - B-Stinger Sport Hunter Extreme


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Gold Tip Smart Carbon Technology


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Easton Arsenal 2-piece Quiver


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Easton Deep Six


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Tree Spider Micro Harness


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Vortex Optics Range Finder & 32mm Diamond Back Series


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Hartcraft X-Change Broadheads


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Limbsaver Proton Bow & New Products


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Parker Bows Python & Velocity


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Robin Hood Video Productions Stabilizers


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Gorilla Treestands - Pro Series King Kong HX


----------



## Kurt D.

2012 ATA Coverage - Gorilla Treestands - 3.5 Series Harness


----------



## HellKat80

Diamond Booth?


----------



## SlinginZ7

Did you get any video from the obsession booth?


----------



## darbyjean95

Pse?


----------

